# Lake District Must See?



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I have been to the lake district twice,many years ago, but only for a couple of weekends.

I have been up Gummers How, and cruised on one the old steamers on Lake windermere, visited Kendal and Ambleside. I have also driven over the Hardknot Pass.

But thats it.

We now have a week to explore, and whilst we like walking, my OH prefers the flat 8O 

So, any recommends would be gfatefully received


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm sure you'll get loads on this but I'll start with four suggestions:

1. don't forget the north lakes and do visit Cockermouth - a super little town with good parking for mh 'over the bridge' within walking distance of shops, eats, atm (!), and other attractions. Driving from Cockermouth south into the mountains is much less busy than attacking from the south via Bowness etc. Try it as part of a circular tour from Keswick: A66 past Bassenthwaite to Cockermouth then B5289 via Buttermere and Honister pass back to Keswick. (several good sites near Keswick

2. remember the main routes are all relatively mh-friendly (some with care) and a 'round tour' is quite possible if you are there for a week, then you will see all of it

3. visit site at Wasdale Head, you are in the heart of the mountains with flat walks and highest mountain in England right outside the van - oh! - and a famous pub just across the road

4. in the south visit Ulverston - a bit like Cockermouth - decent parking on south edge of town right on the A590 then a gentle walk up into the town: great chippy cafe!

I've hardly mentioned the 'sights' but you see them from every road as you criss cross the area - distances are not great - try to see every lake and drive along every reasonable main road taking in most of the passes - Hardnott is probably the most challenging and you've done it!

Happy travels and clear tops!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Have a walk round Buttermere, quite flat and a pub nearby.
Not to strenuous.


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Play spot the various types of rain.







Without it they wouldn't have Lakes :roll:


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

We live here so we're biased, but... 
1. Don't do Windermere unless you like the sort of crowds that never stray more than 50ft from their cars. If you want a trip on a lake go to Ullswater - more spectacular, fewer people & cheaper (boats are nicer too). 
2. For sheer scenery go to Great Langdale (the NH site will take small to medium vans). Not much "flat" but the views are just... 
3.Whilst at Great Langdale you could eat at either the 3 Shires (Little Langdale) or the Britannia (Elterwater) - both about as good as pub food gets. Alternately The Old Dungeon Ghyll is more basic but a bit of a legend in these parts. The walk round Elterwater is pretty flat & you might see the kingfishers. This time of the year you'll also see the trout in the pools. 
4. Don't forget the coast - lovely drive & stunning views. 
5. Agree about Wasdale Head - the drive in's hard work - but so worth it when you get there.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Just spent the weekend at Pooley Bridge - campsite Hillcroft Caravan Park.

Nice little town/village. Got the steamer there down Ullswater to Glenridding, with breath-taking views. To be honest, you can't go wrong with a lot of the Lakes, although I agree that Windermere/Bowness can be a little off-putting due to the crowds.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks for the information.

I'm sure we will enjoy the break


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi, the walk around Buttermere is pretty flat, you could also do Tarn Howes (Im not sure of spelling) and Grizdale forest, we used to take the kids there when little, if I can think of any more I will post. Its a beautiful place but dependable on the weather.
Enjoy Pat
Not sure on Parking for motorhome, I know Tarn Howes is National Trust Parking so you may find out by that.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm going to try Enterprise car hire for a day or two. 

£10.20 pd for a Ford KA, so parking should be no problem


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi, 
Hope this helps re other suggestions: 
1.Tarn Howes - very popular at weekends - simply 'cos it is so _very_ beautiful. Has a man made path round most of it. Easy access & Parking. 
2. Buttermere - more remote & usually mid week you can pretty much get it to yourself. As said nice & flat. The route you choose to get there needs some thought as I wouldn't much fancy Honister Pass (south approach) in a large van. 
3. Grizedale Sculpture Forest.(I proposed here!) excellent for a wet day as you walk in the trees. You'd happily get pretty much most vans there & the new carpark has (I think) a dedicated MH area (no overnights though  ) You can walk flat or hills & they also do bike hire. Excellent walking maps available for about £2. 
4. If you like steam trains La'al Ratty Eskdale Railway must be the most scenic in the UK.

Oh & for JQL's information - it doesn't always rain - I'll have you know we've had 2 whole days of sunshine this year!!


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

StAubyns said:


> thanks for the information.
> 
> I'm sure we will enjoy the break


Has anyone mentioned Coniston ?

The CC site there is huge and nicely hidden in the trees. Nice walk across fields to Coniston. You can take pleasure boats but try the nice quiet little battery powered boats, you get wonderful photo opportunities from these.

We *do* like Windermere as well, OK it's crowded but full of life and once again a battery powered boat is a great way to spend an hour. Top Italian and Chinese restaurants opposite the cinema.

Low Park Wood Caravan Club Site is an old gunpowder factory and a lovely quiet site by a small river.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I think maybe 2 weeks...


----------



## Tek (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice site at Sykeside, near southern end of Ulswater. Gentle walks along Brotherswater and good pub/food right next to site.
Wish I was there now!


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Eskdale, my favourite valley. Close to the coast as well as Wastwater .Roman fort at the bottom of Hardknott Pass.Plenty of flat walks along the river Esk, good pubs and a couple of decent camp sites. Also, as mentioned on a previous post, L'il Ratty, the Ravenglass and Eskdale railway.


----------

